# disqualifed rule 6-6(b)



## georgedooley (Mar 25, 2012)

Last week I played in my clubs weekly stableford comp. I had the winning score of 41pts. I got disqualified under rule 6-6(b). The reason given was in the competitor name field I just had my Christian name and not my surname. I signed the card with my full name. I have looked up the rules and online and cannot find anywhere to show that this is a disqualification or that rule 6-6(b) applies here. Please help clear this up. Thanks


----------



## SGC001 (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd need to check the rules, but it sounds like you may have been hard done by. I was under the impression that the player was basically responsible for handicap, gross scores and signing it. I thought the committee were responsible for providing the player with a card and assumed date and name would be their responsibility.

Edit: Rule 33-5 In strokeplay the committee must provide each competitor with a scorecard conatining the date and the competitors name...

If you can't find something in the rule your lookig for, use the index in the back of the rule book and look for scores or soemthing like that. 6 is The Player and putting your name on the card it is not one of your responsibilites so it is not there.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 25, 2012)

SGC001 said:



			I'd need to check the rules, but it sounds like you may have been hard done by. I was under the impression that the player was basically responsible for handicap, gross scores and signing it. I thought the committee were responsible for providing the player with a card and assumed date and name would be their responsibility.

Edit: Rule 33-5 In strokeplay the committee must provide each competitor with a scorecard conatining the date and the competitors name...

If you can't find something in the rule your lookig for, use the index in the back of the rule book and look for scores or soemthing like that. 6 is The Player and putting your name on the card it is not one of your responsibilites so it is not there.
		
Click to expand...

I think the same. Technically the club should issue the card with your full name recorded on it. I guess this doesnt happen in practice for every comp. I think we have cards issued to us for our major board comps else you have to write it out yourself for normal medals/stablefords.

It sounds a bit harsh to me but this has been a wake up call for me and others on here so thanks for that! In future full christian and surname goes on the card just in case!!!


----------



## Region3 (Mar 25, 2012)

It sounds very harsh.

At our place names are on the card when they're given out, and you don't get your card until you've paid your entry fee.
I think that makes it easier to keep track of who has and hasn't paid as well.


----------



## TXL (Mar 25, 2012)

SGC001 said:



			Edit: Rule 33-5 In strokeplay the committee must provide each competitor with a scorecard conatining the date and the competitors name....
		
Click to expand...

You also need to read the note at the end of the rule:

Note: The Committee may request that each competitor records the date and *his name* on his score card.


----------



## sJoe (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi..You are only responsible for your gross score and correct handicap..anything else is down to the committee Rules 6 6b and 33. 5..apply..I was disqualified for entering a wrong NET score. back in December. pointed out the committes mistake under the rules of golf and had my score re-instated..


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 25, 2012)

Rules are meant to help NOT hinder...

Seems to me someone had their pedantic head on...


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 25, 2012)

Pedants. But Wrong. We do pedantry on here too.

This is a job for... The Forum!

FAQ to Rule 33-5

_Q. Is the player responsible for completing the score card with the completion details, date, etc?

A. Under Rule 33-5, it is the responsibility of the Committee to issue to the competitor a score card with his name and the date of the competion on the score card. However a Committee may request the competitors help by asking them to complete this information in order to assist in the administration of the event, but it cannot require a player does so. As it is ultimately the Committee's responsibility, the player cannot be penalised under the Rules of Golf for failing to so._

http://www.randa.org/en/Rules-and-Amateur-Status/Rules-of-Golf.aspx#/rules/?ruleNum=33&subRuleNum=5

Looks like an e-mail/call to the secretary and an apology to you is in order. Oh and also the prize and a h/c cut. :clap:


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 25, 2012)

MashieNiblick said:



			Pedants. But Wrong. We do pedantry on here too.

Looks like an e-mail/call to the secretary and an apology to you is in order. Oh and also the prize and a h/c cut. :clap:
		
Click to expand...

And if that doesn't get a decent result, pass your appeal on to your County. Also consider pointing out to your club how close to membership renewal time it is? :mmm:


----------



## georgedooley (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments and suggestions.


----------



## shagster (Mar 26, 2012)

the committee may ask you = optional you should be reinstated no questions. good luck

shagster


----------



## Matty (Mar 26, 2012)

Let us know how you get on but I think this should have a very good chance of being reversed.


----------



## Val (Mar 26, 2012)

Let's us know how you get on


----------



## daymond (Mar 26, 2012)

You have been DQ'd incorrectly under 33-5. You also entered your Given name. Do the rules require you to enter all of your names Given and Surname? I think not.
If you are refused reinstatement write to the County as sugested by Foxholer with a copy to your committee.
Go on make a real issue of it.


----------



## Ethan (Mar 27, 2012)

I agree with those who say this was an incorrect DQ. You should appeal, and ask for the matter to be referred to the rules department at the R&A if not satisfied. They usually respond within 24 hours.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 27, 2012)

Could be a club local rule.
To monitor slow play one of my clubs say that in drawn competitions you must put your start/finish time on each medal card. 

George if you were the competition organiser and card is returned by Dave with a signiture that is a scrawl. What would you do?


----------



## Val (Mar 27, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Could be a club local rule.
To monitor slow play one of my clubs say that in drawn competitions you must put your start/finish time on each medal card. 

George if you were the competition organiser and card is returned by Dave with a signiture that is a scrawl. What would you do?
		
Click to expand...

It's obvious the club knew who's card it was as they disqualified him incorrectly, theres is no debate on the rules, the player is responsible for ensuring the correct GROSS score and signing for it, thats it and i'd be surprised if any club having a local rule disqualifying you for not puting your surname on the card.


----------



## Ethan (Mar 27, 2012)

Strictly speaking it can't be a local rule, but it could be a condition of competition, although I rather doubt it is.


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 27, 2012)

Region3 said:



			It sounds very harsh.

At our place names are on the card when they're given out, and you don't get your card until you've paid your entry fee.
I think that makes it easier to keep track of who has and hasn't paid as well.
		
Click to expand...

Same at our place....


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 28, 2012)

Any update on this George ? interesting to see clubs stance on it ..


----------



## barrybridges (Mar 28, 2012)

With the utmost respect, I'm surprised you're not causing more of a fuss.

This sounds like the most pathetic, unwelcoming, horrible behaviour from your club - is this really somewhere you want to be a member?

Why be so churlish and try to disqualify you under this rule in the first place? How absurd.

If this is how they treat members I would be looking to encourage others to leave.

There's a massive difference between being pedantic and being pathetic. Disqualifying someone for not completing their full name smacks of corruption - did the club captain come 2nd behind you, by any chance?

Quite astonishing. Name and shame the club!


----------



## georgedooley (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the updates

I have raised this with the committee and it looks like an incorrect ruling and I expect it to be overturned. 

I'll update later.


----------



## SGC001 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ethan said:



			Strictly speaking it can't be a local rule, but it could be a condition of competition, although I rather doubt it is.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be suprised to find the conditions of competition could waive a rule of golf.

georgedooley I think they should look at it as they are so hopefully the outcome will be postive for you. I would also hope it was just an oversight or misinterpration on their part and they hadn't checked it out properly rather than an alternative to that.


----------



## jpjeffery (Jul 10, 2016)

In our club we have seven members called David.

Just saying...

;-)


----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2016)

jpjeffery said:



			In our club we have seven members called David.

Just saying...

;-)
		
Click to expand...

ah but did you have 7 Davids 4 years ago?


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 11, 2016)

Aye and how many are under the age of 30?


----------

